# Dvds



## eddy231161 (Sep 8, 2009)

£50 FOR THE LOT FREE POSTAGE 
48 IN TOTAL GET IN TOUCH FOR DETAILS IF YOU ARE INTERESTED EXCELLENT CONDITION VERY WELL LOOKED AFTER

tel 07871858152
thanks

1 RACING HENS AND THE MAGIC OF THE ROUNDABOUT
Total Running Time: Approx 115 Minutes

2 UNTOUCHABLE FROM BARCELONA

3 PREPARING PIGEONS TO WIN RACES

4 HINTS TIPS AND ADVICE

5 GOING THE DISTANCE

7 ANY DISTANCE WIDOWHOOD 
Running for 125 minutes

8 MAGIC ROUNDABOUT 

9 ANOTHER STEP IN THE DARK 
getting youngsters through the moult, performance as yearlings, successful YB motivation, and describes how to treat YB sickness.

10 A DECADE OF DARKNESS 
Approximate running time of 90 minutes.


11 WINNERS ROY WRIGHT AND FRED PEAT 

12 THE BEST OF HOLLAND PETER VAN DEN EIJNDEN A DAY WITH THE CHAMPION 
This DVD is packed with information for everyone. Tony Cowans interview with one of Europe's most successful fliers of long distance pigeo

13 PIGEON CHANNEL VOL 2 


15 FOREVER FIT
This informative dvd covers major aspects of pigeon disease, its diagnosis and treatment by a veterinary surgeon with over 20 years interest and experience in treating racing pigeons. Helpful hands-on advice covering many diseases including:- * Canker* Coccidiosis * Respiratory Disease * Salmonella * Worms Only Healthy Pigeons Get Fit Only Fit Pigeons Win Races 

16 SECRETS OF CHAMPIONS 
RUN TIME 3HRS 21 MINS

17 WONDRFULL WIDOWHOOD 

18 UK MASTERS I -2-3-4 (4 discs)

19 HOW TO MOTIVATE TO WIN PIGEON CHANNEL NO 25 
The Art of Motivating your pigeons to enable them to win at the distance. Chris and Jaap van der Velden (Loft Visit). Chris and Jaap van der Velden created with their marvellous blue pigeons their own strain of long and superlong distance racers, they are masters in motivating their pigeons. We show you their motivation system. Their lofts and breeding boxes have many secrets - we show youthem all . They have created all kinds of nest ?boxes? to make their birds more eager, this together with the balanced medical treatment used, they have become top of the bill in Holland. 

20 SIMPLY THE BEST NO 2 
The now late, British Homing World journalist, David Walker a marathon and extreme distance flyer in his own right), takes you on an indepth tour around some of the top British lofts. David gives you an insight into what makes these fanciers successful in the sport. You will hear and see them describe their methods, systems and feeding tips. Look, listern and learn from the fanciers who can be called "Simply the Best....". David Walker's own pigeon management skills have brought him success at all distances. Through these loft visits,David hopes to pass on valuable information and tips that every flyer, whatever their level,will find useful.Featuring Loft Visitsto Nigel Laycock and The Davenport Brothers Nigel Laycock is a true enthusiast when it comes to pigeon racing. He has worked his way up the ranks to become one of the best sprint/middle distance flyers in the country.His total dedication and commitment to racing pigeons has brought him phenomenal success.Nigel's outstanding results include 185 x 1st Club in the last 6 years,winning the 1995 Old Bird Northern Classic from Rennes and topping the Barnsley Federation (in excess of 4,000 birds) on numerous occasions. In 1996 Nigel's Young Birds set a new club record in the very strong Whitley Bridge 2 Bird Championship Club. He took 1st and 2nd in the first race from Newbury (155 miles), the following week he took 1st and 2nd from Fareham (193 miles),the first time this has been done with this club! His success contines.Chris and Cliff Davenport are another 1st class sprint/middle distance racing team from Clwyd. Their own successful methods have been developed through years of experience, carefully watching their birds and experimenting with their loft management techniques. Their unusual methods produce winner after winner. Their tremendous success, year on year, proves that their methods definitely work.
Run Time: 87 mins

21 WINNING JEALOUSY SYSTEMS NO 40 
In this dvd we show you all kinds of tricks and systems to enable you to get the maximum effort from your racing team.The Schlechtriem Brothers - specialists in racing cocks and hens widowhood. they start the season on natural and switch mid-season to total widowhood. See their special jealousy system nestboxes and view their hen motivation system brought in at basketing time. Their total widowhood system is based upon making their birds more eagar by way of training, pairing, unique nestboxes and sidelofts (rotation system). All this to make the birds furious for their domain.Harrie Brakele - Specialist in motivating pigeons. See his system of two hens paired to the same cock. We show you it all! He creates enormous rivalry between his birds with the total widowhood system. Pairing two hens to one cock, making two cocks fight for one nestbox and opening adjoining doors between two lofts where the pigeons find another pigeon in their old nestbox are some of the tricks we show you in this video.
Running time approx 70 mins

22 YOUNG BIRD WIDOWHOOD FLYING NO 38 
All the tips, tricks and tactics.In the last few years more and more fanciers in the Netherlands have started to race their youngbirds on Widowhood. This means the young cocks and young hens are separated during the week. The day before or on the day of basketing the sliding door between the two will be opened. When they return from the race they?ll stay together until the evening. This system gives the birds condition. In this video we visit two specialists in this game: Jan de Raaf and Ad Schaerlaeckens (at his new loft)
Run Time: 61 mins 

23 MODERN WIDOWHOOD METHODS NO 34 
A step-by-step guide to genuine, successful modern widowhood. The partnership of G and S Verkerk are two of the Continents top fanciers. The results achieved by this loft are amazing.They use the 'Total Widowhood' system (racing both cocks and hens). Our loft visit shares with the viewer their complete breeding, training, feeding, racing and medication. Scores of tips to help you win! Some very interesting motivation tactics are shown in detail. One of our favourite videos for those wanting to learn about widowhood with both cocks and hens.
Run Time: 60 mi

24 SUCCESFUL DOUBLE WIDOWHOOD NO 37 
See the experts show us the tricks of Double Widowhood flying.Successful double widowhood, with Dutch National short distance champion Gerard Lindelauf and Son. They race hens and cocks on widowhood, but the racers partners always stay at home. With their Janssen pigeons and a very well designed ?double widowhood loft?.They are also specialists at yyoung bird preparation using the natural system.
Run Time: 50 mins

25 WIDOWHOOD EXPLAINED 
Great value two films for the price of one all on one DVD.In depth advice and tips on how to operate the Widowhood system for success with cocksin old bird racing.Many ideas for establishing teams of young birds capable of competing successfully from first to last race. John Halstead.
running time 120 mins. 

26 MODERN EYESIGN SELECTION 
In this dvd we show you the unique eyesign classification system used by two top German fanciers Gerhard Blum and Josef Hofmann. With the help of this system you can build up your own strain of top birds.The close-ups of the eyes are superb. In this dvd we show you the tips need for successful breeding.
Run Time: 55 mins


27 LOFT BUILDING & LOFT CONSTRUCTION 
PIGEON CHANNEL No 42
its all about creating a perfect enviroment.we visit proffesional pigeon loft manufacturer nico pronk.owner of p&p loft building nico builds beautiful lofts, but more important quality lofts used by the modern day continental champions. we are shown where and what to pay attention to when building a loft.how a good natural ventilation system should work,the amount of glass to use,what meterials should be used in the construction etc.we show you the loft with-in a loft principle - an idea of the legendary Airevan Hoek.a new revolutionary ventilation system can be found at Domenico Barberios loft.he doesn't suck out the old air.he blows the fresh air in.we show you his system and how it has eliminated all respitory problems.we round our film off with a fact filled loft visit to Ellen Groenen
running time approx 65 minutes


28 successful widowhood with cocks and hens
Jan Ouwerkerk and Willem de Bruyn (the flying dentist) are two of the most famous specialists in Holland today. They show us how to succeed.

This video also includes tips and successful Young Bird Flying.

Covers:
loft construction 
feeding 
feed preparation 
ventilation 
breeding 
race preparation 
loft management 
training tips 
history 
a look at the top birds and much more.
Run Time: 63 mins


29 JANSSENS DUTCH STYLE VOL 4

30 DAVE ALLEN THE LIVING LEGEND
A visit to Dave Allen's loft.
A really informative video covering subjects such as feeding,
ventilation, race preparation, marking, loft design and much, much more.
A legend in his own lifetime.

31 HOW TO WIN THE BIG ONE PAU 

32 DIKKIE MEERMAN 
'During this film Dikkie reveals all his methods of widowhood be it 
with cocks and hens, his young bird system, feeding and how he 
maintains the optimum health for the season'

33 FREDDY VANDEN HEEDE 
34 LAMBRECHTS LISMON 
35 RENE VAN DE WEYER 
36 THE INSIDE STORY A PIGEON MEDICAL DVD 

37 WIDOWHOOD WITH HENS THE ROUNDABOUT TAPE
Geoff Kirkland explains his Roundabout Method. 
Start your birds on the widowhood hen system now. 
This one hour video explains in full detail how you can do it! 
All Geoff's "Secrets" explained.

38 NEW ARRIVALS 
39 MY WAY MEDICAL CARE 
40 LONG DISTANCE GREATS 4 
41 MULES AND HYBRIDS
42 YOUNG BIRDS DARKNESS SYSTEM 
43 BETTER BREEDING
44 AROUND ANTWERP 9
45 PIGEON RACING FOR BEGGINERS


----------



## horwood83 (May 22, 2015)

*dvds*

hi mate have u still got any dvds for sale


----------

